# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Ikonat ne xhami?

## tvsh

Bektashinjte, une jam gjysem bektashi myself, kane keto piktura por bektashinjte nuk kane xhami kane teqe.

Kam pare ne video, ne news qe ka ikona,fotografi,piktura ne xhami te profeteve. Cilat jane keto dege te islamit qe lejojne keto?

----------


## injejti

ne islam skan kurfar baze ket mase e sigurt, kurse te bekteshin, kam deshir ta di edhe un nga vije kjo.

----------


## riduana

s'kam pare ndonjeher figura te profeteve jo vetem figura por asnje gje qe ka te bej me pamjen e tyre

----------


## eldonel

Noshta e ka pare te Aliut ra.

----------


## ILMGAP

_Siq ka thënë dhe Eldonel ndoshta ke parë Aliun R.A., pasiqë ata (Bektashinjtë) e duan më shumë Aliun R.A., se Muhammedin S.A.V.S.,_ dhe mos u çudit me këtë që them :
*Ata janë të devijuar, për këtë dhe i bëjnë shirk All-llahut, veq kësaj dhe e duan më shumë Aliun R.A., se vet All-llahun Xh.Sh.,* nuk e kuptoi pse i tërhek më shumë Aliu R.A. se Muhammedi S.A.V.S dhe se All-llahu Xh.Sh., ndërsa ti si Bektashi (gjysëm Bektashi) _duhet ta dish apo jo ... ?! Nëse po na e trego ..._


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Bel ami

> _Siq ka thënë dhe Eldonel ndoshta ke parë Aliun R.A., pasiqë ata (Bektashinjtë) e duan më shumë Aliun R.A., se Muhammedin S.A.V.S.,_ dhe mos u çudit me këtë që them :
> *Ata janë të devijuar, për këtë dhe i bëjnë shirk All-llahut, veq kësaj dhe e duan më shumë Aliun R.A., se vet All-llahun Xh.Sh.,* nuk e kuptoi pse i tërhek më shumë Aliu R.A. se Muhammedi S.A.V.S dhe se All-llahu Xh.Sh., ndërsa ti si Bektashi (gjysëm Bektashi) _duhet ta dish apo jo ... ?! Nëse po na e trego ..._
> 
> 
> Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP


Ci ke keto budallalleqe ti ore, si e duan Bektashite Aliun me shume se Allahn apo Profetin as? 
Per bektashinjte Aliu ra eshte nje nga figurat me te larta te Islamit,pas teDerguarit te Allahut.Neper Teqe ka fotografi (vizatime) te Aliut ra, te Haxhi Bektash Veliut si edhe te baballareve te ndryshem,por kjo nuk eshte shirk.Askush nuk vete tu falet fotografive,akush nuk u perulet fotografive.Mos mashtroni.
Tani me thoni ku eshte e keqja e fotografise?

----------


## ILMGAP

> Ci ke keto budallalleqe ti ore, si e duan Bektashite Aliun me shume se Allahn apo Profetin as? 
> Per bektashinjte Aliu ra eshte nje nga figurat me te larta te Islamit,pas teDerguarit te Allahut.Neper Teqe ka fotografi (vizatime) te Aliut ra, te Haxhi Bektash Veliut si edhe te baballareve te ndryshem,por kjo nuk eshte shirk.Askush nuk vete tu falet fotografive,akush nuk u perulet fotografive.Mos mashtroni.
> Tani me thoni ku eshte e keqja e fotografise?


Shiko i Nderuar : Bel ami

_Me të vërtetë Bektashinjtë janë të devijuar, mesa di unë ata nuk falin namaz (apo jo)... andaj, Kur'ani, Muhammedi S.A.V.S , Sahabët, Dijetarët dhe mbi të gjitha All-llahu Xh.Sh., urdhëron të falet namazin, por Bektashinjtë nuk e rrespektojnë këtë urdhër, andaj dhe janë në kundërshtim me fjalët e All-llahut Xh.Sh., dhe Muhammedit S.A.V.S.._

*Pra ata qenkan të devijuar ...*

_Me të vërtetë Bektashinjtë i bëjnë shirk All-llahut Xh.Sh., sepse adhurojnë varre e baballarë, poashtu krijojnë dhe spekulime mbi sahabët, gjithashtu bijnë çdo ditë e më shumë në kundërshtim me fjalët e All-llahut Xh.Sh.._

*Pra ata i bëkan shirk All-llahut Xh.Sh...*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## injejti

> Shiko i Nderuar : Bel ami
> 
> _Me të vërtetë Bektashinjtë janë të devijuar, mesa di unë ata nuk falin namaz (apo jo)... andaj, Kur'ani, Muhammedi S.A.V.S , Sahabët, Dijetarët dhe mbi të gjitha All-llahu Xh.Sh., urdhëron të falet namazin, por Bektashinjtë nuk e rrespektojnë këtë urdhër, andaj dhe janë në kundërshtim me fjalët e All-llahut Xh.Sh., dhe Muhammedit S.A.V.S.._
> 
> *Pra ata qenkan të devijuar ...*
> 
> _Me të vërtetë Bektashinjtë i bëjnë shirk All-llahut Xh.Sh., sepse adhurojnë varre e baballarë, poashtu krijojnë dhe spekulime mbi sahabët, gjithashtu bijnë çdo ditë e më shumë në kundërshtim me fjalët e All-llahut Xh.Sh.._
> 
> *Pra ata i bëkan shirk All-llahut Xh.Sh...*
> ...


sahih, pos asaj i vorrosin ne obere te shtepive dhe i bajn tyrbe per perfitim  material.

----------


## albprofiler

> Shiko i Nderuar : Bel ami
> 
> _Me të vërtetë Bektashinjtë janë të devijuar, mesa di unë ata nuk falin namaz (apo jo)... andaj, Kur'ani, Muhammedi S.A.V.S , Sahabët, Dijetarët dhe mbi të gjitha All-llahu Xh.Sh., urdhëron të falet namazin, por Bektashinjtë nuk e rrespektojnë këtë urdhër, andaj dhe janë në kundërshtim me fjalët e All-llahut Xh.Sh., dhe Muhammedit S.A.V.S.._
> 
> *Pra ata qenkan të devijuar ...*
> 
> _Me të vërtetë Bektashinjtë i bëjnë shirk All-llahut Xh.Sh., sepse adhurojnë varre e baballarë, poashtu krijojnë dhe spekulime mbi sahabët, gjithashtu bijnë çdo ditë e më shumë në kundërshtim me fjalët e All-llahut Xh.Sh.._
> 
> *Pra ata i bëkan shirk All-llahut Xh.Sh...*
> ...


Selam Ilmgap.

Mbase ja ke nis me than me te vertet ateher tragona ti neve se çka me te vertet je ti , a mos ti po fluturon se te koke musliman i fort apo çka.
Krejt Bota po te duket se nuk bejn namaz e vetem ti me shoke qe i paske ben apo si eshte kjo pune;
Po edhe ne qofte se ti e fal namazin e une jo atehere çka ka ketu per tu mburr apo ti me e quajt veten ma musliman se une.
Edhe ne qofte se e falin namazin nje pjese e madhe e muslimanve , zeqatin se jepin  ; ne qofte se i bejn disa obligime tjerat nuk i bajn e keshtu me rradhe ti mbushi me qindra faqe

Me miliona njerez ke Hanefi , Shafi, Hanbeli ,selefi, vehabi etj etj qe nuk i kryejn obligimet fetare ateher a po i shtijm te gjithe me nje thes apo çka .Apo ty tu ka tek vetem me i gjykuar ti kend te don dhe kur te don.

Sa per tyrbe pergjigja ka qene ketu disa here , edhe pergjigjen e gjen duke ja filluar nga Muhamedi a.s dhe Familja e tij e Bekuar , shiko se si e varrosen , a i shkonin per vizite familjaret e sahabet, shiko edhe me gjeneratat e para te dyta dhe te treta se a i prishnin varrezat , tyrbet e muslimanve, a benin gjeneratat e para  (selefate e vertet) keto shkatrrime sikur qe po bejn disa te shitur sot.

Spekulime nuk bejn per sahabet veçse per jezidat dhe bashkepuntort e tyre qe vrane dhe torturuan Familjen e pejgaberit tone.

LEXOJ HISTORIT E MUSLIMANVE QYSH PREJ FILLIMI DHE I KUPTON SHUME GJERA

Me respekt

----------


## ILMGAP

> Selam Ilmgap.
> 
> Mbase ja ke nis me than me te vertet ateher tragona ti neve se çka me te vertet je ti , a mos ti po fluturon se te koke musliman i fort apo çka.
> Krejt Bota po te duket se nuk bejn namaz e vetem ti me shoke qe i paske ben apo si eshte kjo pune;
> Po edhe ne qofte se ti e fal namazin e une jo atehere çka ka ketu per tu mburr apo ti me e quajt veten ma musliman se une.
> Edhe ne qofte se e falin namazin nje pjese e madhe e muslimanve , zeqatin se jepin  ; ne qofte se i bejn disa obligime tjerat nuk i bajn e keshtu me rradhe ti mbushi me qindra faqe
> 
> Me miliona njerez ke Hanefi , Shafi, Hanbeli ,selefi, vehabi etj etj qe nuk i kryejn obligimet fetare ateher a po i shtijm te gjithe me nje thes apo çka .Apo ty tu ka tek vetem me i gjykuar ti kend te don dhe kur te don.
> 
> ...


Salaam Aleikum Ve Rahmetull-llahu Ve Bereketehu ... AlbProfiler

I Nderuar ...

*Shiko Musliman do të thotë i përkushtuar, i nënshtruar i Zotiti (All-llahut Xh.Sh).*

_Pra siq shohim vet fjala Musliman thotë i nënshtruar All-llahut.
_
*All-llahu zbriti Kur'anin ...*

_Në Kur'an thuhet të falet namazi ..._

*Secilen fjalë që është e shkruar në Kur'an duhet ta besosh dhe normalisht ta rrespektosh (d.m.th ta praktikosh) ... (pra duhet ta falësh dhe namazin sepse je i urdhëruar nga All-llahu Xh.Sh.)*

_Ne shembull tjetër kemi të dërguarin e All-llahut Xh.Sh., Muhammedin S.A.V.S ..._

*Dhe Muhammedi (se di a e din ...?!) që ka falur namaz bashk me shokët e tij në Islam.*

_Çdo vepër që e ka bërë Muhammedi S.A.V.S. në lidhje me Islamin ne e kemi obligim._

*Poashtu në Kur'anin famëlartë thuhet se duhet japur zeqatin, pra ti nëse je Musliman duhet ta japësh zeqatin.*

*Poashtu në Kur'an thuhet se duhet të agjërosh Ramazanin, pra ti nëse je Musliman duhet ta agjërosh atë...*

*Poashtu në Kur'an thuhet se duhet të kryesh Haxhin , por thuhet nëse ke mundësi, andaj nëse ke mundësi shko dhe kryeje at.*

_Secili Musliman (që është thjesht me emër Muslim) duhet t'i rrespektoj këto rregulla._

_Pse duhet t'i rrespektoj këto rregulla ?... Sepse na ka urdhëruar All-llahu Xh.Sh.._

*Andaj nëse Vehabi apo Bektashi apo Hanbeli apo Selefi nuk e rrespekton njërën nga 5 kushtet e Islamit atëherë ai nuk është Musliman.

Andaj nëse Vehabi apo Bektashi apo Hanbeli apo Selefi nuk e rrespekton njërën nga 6 kushtet e Imanit (Besimit) atëherë ai nuk është Musliman.*

*Ata që plotësojnë kushtet e Islamit dhe kushtet e Imanit e quajnë veten me të drejtë Musliman.*
Ju Faleminderit.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## injejti

Siukur deshiroja diqka te shtoj ose te mungoja , mesiguri dota teproja, ALLAHU te shperbleft. ILMGAP

----------


## albprofiler

> Salaam Aleikum Ve Rahmetull-llahu Ve Bereketehu ... AlbProfiler
> 
> I Nderuar ...
> 
> *Shiko Musliman do të thotë i përkushtuar, i nënshtruar i Zotiti (All-llahut Xh.Sh).*
> 
> _Pra siq shohim vet fjala Musliman thotë i nënshtruar All-llahut.
> _
> *All-llahu zbriti Kur'anin ...*
> ...


Paqja dhe te mirat e bereqetet e Allahut qofshin mbi muslimanet (te nenshtruarit e Allahut).

I nderuar ilmgap une ne asnje pike te ketij shkrimi tendin nuk jam kunder .

Une jam kunder se si po mendoni dhe si po silleni.

Nuk eshte veç qashtu po thom une apo ilmgapi se ata njerez qe nuk i mbajn disa rregulla te islamit nuk jan musliman.
Ti mire e the ne kete postim se çdo fjale e Kuranit duhet te besohet , e a mendon ti per veten tende se i kalove te gjitha sprovat dhe me ne fund dole edhe te gjykosh te tjeret. A bash mendon ti se i pershtatesh çdo fjale te Kuranit dhe nuk ben gabime , nuk len rregulla te fes islame pa i kryer.

Rregullat e islamit moti i kam mesuar une , te faleminderit qe me perkujtove por une po te tregoj per diçka tjeter.

Me respekte dhe inshAllah e gjen rrugen drejt Hakut

----------


## ILMGAP

> Paqja dhe te mirat e bereqetet e Allahut qofshin mbi muslimanet (te nenshtruarit e Allahut).
> 
> I nderuar ilmgap une ne asnje pike te ketij shkrimi tendin nuk jam kunder .
> 
> Une jam kunder se si po mendoni dhe si po silleni.
> 
> Nuk eshte veç qashtu po thom une apo ilmgapi se ata njerez qe nuk i mbajn disa rregulla te islamit nuk jan musliman.
> Ti mire e the ne kete postim se çdo fjale e Kuranit duhet te besohet , e a mendon ti per veten tende se i kalove te gjitha sprovat dhe me ne fund dole edhe te gjykosh te tjeret. A bash mendon ti se i pershtatesh çdo fjale te Kuranit dhe nuk ben gabime , nuk len rregulla te fes islame pa i kryer.
> 
> ...


As Salaam Aleikum ...

I Nderuar : AlbProfiler

*Unë për vete nuk thash që jam paralel me të gjitha fjalët Kur'anore, por 5 Kushtet e Islamit dhe 6 Kushtet e Imanit i rrespektoj dhe i praktikoj.*

Vet fjala kusht tregon vlerën e fjalës, pra Shahadeti, Namazi, Zeqati, Ramazani dhe Haxhi (Kush ka mundësi) janë kushte për të qenë Musliman, poashtu edhe 6kushtet e Imanit, janë kushte për të qenë Musliman, andaj dhe i rrespektoj e i praktikoj.

Nuk mund ta quash veten musliman (të devotshëm), duke mos fal namaz e duke mos jap zeqat.

Me Musliman të tjerë hasim ç'do ditë, por ata nuk janë Musliman ... e di pse... ?!
Sepse ...
*Kur t'a pyet a e di Shahadetin ?!*
Të thotë : *"Jo".*
*Kur t'a pyet a fal namaz ?!*
Të thotë : *"Jo".*
*Kur t'a pyet a jep zeqatin ?!*
Të thotë : *"Unë s'kam për vete para, të kem për të tjerët."*

... *Si mund të quhet ky Musliman, përderisa nuk ka lidhje me Islam* ... Vëlla i Dashur kësi lloj njerëzish hasim ç'do ditë, por duhet t'a dimë që janë larg parimeve Islame, por më mirë të jesh si ata që nuk praktikojnë Islamin se të jesh sikur ata që bëjnë shirk All-llahut.
*****

Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## OROSHI

ILMGAP,,,"kur t'a pyet" do te thote "kur e pyet"?
shkruj shqip mire.

----------


## Alienated

> ILMGAP,,,"kur t'a pyet" do te thote "kur e pyet"?
> shkruj shqip mire.


OROSHI
Thuhet SHKRUAJ jo SHKRUJ  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## woodstock

> ILMGAP,,,"kur t'a pyet" do te thote "kur e pyet"?
> shkruj shqip mire.


hahahaha c'ti ben KATERKALEM

----------


## injejti

ju skeni kurgja te bani me xhami, 

apo ndoshta deshironi te keni ?

Sa e di un ju keni te drejt ti veni ikonat, ashtu njejt jeni , ju i perkuleni te vdekurve dhe varrezave.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

me fal a eshte ky komunitet ku diskutojne bekteshinjte dhe shkembejne eksperienca ne mes veti apo ka vend edhe per ata qe duan te mbushin me poste budallalliqesh!?

respect per bektashinjet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## injejti

jo vetem po tallen, 

e permendin xhamin , ku skan kurgja te baj me xhami.

keta ekan teqen dhe tyrbet.

----------


## ganimet

> OROSHI
> Thuhet SHKRUAJ jo SHKRUJ


e pse qkruj as zben aaa 
a nuk jeni populli dardan juve ok ok

----------

